# Lots of Halo flyball pictures!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Restrained recalls - she's running next to the instructor's 10 year old retired dog









































































[




































Tugging back to the start - who needs a leash? 










Box turns, no ball










And with ball - her position on this jump is PERFECT! 




























From the floofy butt end 














































But wait, there's more! :wild:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Super cool!!!!! That's something I'd really be interested in trying (flyball). Great pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Full runs


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures!! She looks like she absolutely loves it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, it's tons of fun! I'd never done it before either, but Halo is doing great. This was the last day of our second 6 week course with a local flyball club. They've invited us to start practicing with them now that the classes are over, Sunday will be our first practice! :happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great shots, she is so lovely/graceful looking! You need to post video of Sundays session!!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice, Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Alas, I only brought the regular camera. Tom is not that great about taking pictures so when I asked him to come on Sunday, the first class he's been to with the club, I wasn't even going to ask him to. But when we were getting ready to leave he asked "aren't you going to bring the camera?" I didn't want to press my luck and ask him to shoot some video too! Plus, the last time he did video of a class he did a pretty crappy job. (Oops, did I say that out loud? :wild


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This was the last day of our second 6 week class with the flyball club, and I am so happy with her progress. The club is too, we'll be joining them at practice on Sunday now that the classes are over for awhile! :happyboogie:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Great pics! Isn't it fun?! I did Flyball with Bunny a few years back and really enjoyed it. Looks like yours is a natural


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that looks so awesome! And Halo looks beautiful as always! Glad you guys are enjoying it! I'd like to try it some day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She really does seem to be a natural. I figured she'd like it since she's extremely athletic and loves to run and jump, she's totally fearless, and loves balls - it's pretty much perfect for her!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My favorite dog sport! She looks like a natural.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like she is having a ball!


----------

